# [VIDEO] Install TWRP 2.0 on the HP Touchpad



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

This video demonstrates how to install Team Win Recovery Project 2.0 or TWRP 2.0 and also how to remove ClockWork Recovery.​




​
This video also describes how to remove ClockWork Recovery if you chose to do so.​


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

What is the benefit of this TWRP in comparison to CWR?


----------



## scariola (Nov 2, 2011)

dark_angel said:


> What is the benefit of this TWRP in comparison to CWR?


I'd say the 100% touchscreen interface for flashing roms and other features found in CWM.

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

scariola said:


> I'd say the 100% touchscreen interface for flashing roms and other features found in CWM.
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk


So basically just improved "Cosmetics". I think I'll stick with my long trusted CWR. But Thanks to Rev. for making such a wonderful video as always.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

ReverendKJR said:


> This video demonstrates how to install Team Win Recovery Project 2.0 or TWRP 2.0 and also how to remove ClockWork Recovery.​
> ​
> This video also describes how to remove ClockWork Recovery if you chose to do so.​


REV,
What ROM are you using?


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> REV,
> What ROM are you using?


Stock CM 3.5. No themes, just vanilla 3.5. The wallpaper is in the Cyanogenmod collection included with 3.5.


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

That's pretty neat. I'm a clumsy idiot so I prefer not having touch screen when it's something really important like recovery. Can this be used the old way too? Like... can you cycle through selections with the volume buttons? I like the readability of this. You should see me trying to press a link with my banana fingers. I can zoom it to be most of the screen and still bork it up somehow....


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I haven't tested it with the volume buttons. I think the whole point is that touchscreen is easier.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

This was on Engadget today! Pretty awesome.








http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/20/team-win-recovery-project-2-0-goes-gold-tells-your-volume-rocke/


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

MatthewSM said:


> This was on Engadget today! Pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ReverendKJR said:


> Good stuff.


Hey Rev,

Know you didn't write this app, but wondering if you have seen this problem. Installed Twrp through cwm as you did. The install appeared to go normally, ie. no errors. Rebooted and TWRP is now on the moboot screen, but when I try to ron it, I get an error with a message "failed to boot".


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Rev. Thanks for another awesome presentation. I've been using CWM since eclair and it's a breath of fresh air to finally be able to have 100% touch instead of the volume rocker for navigation. I compare CMW to terminal, command prompt, bios, or mouse. I imagine this technology will need to move forward and it's finally almost there!


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Hey Rev,
> 
> Know you didn't write this app, but wondering if you have seen this problem. Installed Twrp through cwm as you did. The install appeared to go normally, ie. no errors. Rebooted and TWRP is now on the moboot screen, but when I try to ron it, I get an error with a message "failed to boot".


Probably out of room in the boot. Some people were saying that you need to go into /boot and remove uImage.update or something like that. It's a remnant for webOS updating to 3.0.X and doesn't need to be there anymore.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ReverendKJR said:


> Probably out of room in the boot. Some people were saying that you need to go into /boot and remove uImage.update or something like that. It's a remnant for webOS updating to 3.0.X and doesn't need to be there anymore.


I saw that somewhere, but when I went looking for this boot folder didn't see it. Probably right under my nose. Can you point me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

nevertells said:


> I saw that somewhere, but when I went looking for this boot folder didn't see it. Probably right under my nose. Can you point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks


If you watch my video, I show you EXACTLY where the /boot folder is.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ReverendKJR said:


> If you watch my video, I show you EXACTLY where the /boot folder is.


Yup, it's just where you said it would be. Here is a little update, after going in and deleting the update-uimage(scary process) not ulmage-update(this would probably brick the TouchPad), I found out that one has to run CWM, install from SD card again to get TWRP to work. Now that I have seen TWRP, here is a new topic for your next video, "Using all the features of TWRP." Good luck!

P.S Maybe a short tutorial on how to delete "update-uimage" from the boot directory for those folks that find TWRP will not run after installing. I've also heard that some people trying to install it are getting an out of space message too. Removing update-uimage is apparently the fix for that. Not that there will be any more updates for WebOS, but if there were, there might not be enough room in that directory or partition for the new update-uimage file that they say the updating process creates. I suppose once one gets comfortable with TWRP, deleting CWM might free up the necessary room.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

NoMadMan said:


> Hi Rev. Thanks for another awesome presentation. I've been using CWM since eclair and it's a breath of fresh air to finally be able to have 100% touch instead of the volume rocker for navigation. I compare CMW to terminal, command prompt, bios, or mouse. I imagine this technology will need to move forward and it's finally almost there!


I prefer the command prompt/terminal way.


----------

